# CmLaracy's 75P ADA v.III



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice start! 

And welcome back!

As far as the picture clarity I've always found it best to turn off the CO2 for a bit to make sure the micro bubbles are dispersed. They have a sneaky way of making pictures come out funky.


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats a great peice of wood!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

MrJG said:


> Nice start!
> 
> And welcome back!
> 
> As far as the picture clarity I've always found it best to turn off the CO2 for a bit to make sure the micro bubbles are dispersed. They have a sneaky way of making pictures come out funky.


Its good to be back. I got ya there, only the shot from below has CO2. All the others are CO2 and flow absent. 4 days ago the water was so brown I couldn't see through to the back pane.


chuukus said:


> Thats a great peice of wood!


it's actually *7* pieces of wood  Each branch/root is a different piece of wood. Think about that for a lil bit :icon_bigg


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

You did a great job making me believe that is only one peice of wood. I can see this tank in my head all grown in and its gonna be a sweet one. 

Awesome Tank!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like it will be nice after it fills in. What color temp is the bulb?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

that's a really nice start you've got there!

i bet the pic quality has to do light's glare.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

chuukus said:


> You did a great job making me believe that is only one peice of wood. I can see this tank in my head all grown in and its gonna be a sweet one.
> 
> Awesome Tank!


Thanks, thats what I was going for 



bsmith said:


> Looks like it will be nice after it fills in. What color temp is the bulb?


150w 8000K



oldpunk78 said:


> that's a really nice start you've got there!
> 
> i bet the pic quality has to do light's glare.


That would seem logical, but I've taken millions of crystal clear photos with other scapes in this exact tank with the exact light. Check journal #2 for a lot of em right on the first post. roud:


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

looking at this makes me want to fill the empty 60p back up, so tempting. i don't think i can handle the maintenance now though, good work.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it the _same_ 75-P as all of your past aquascapes?

And great to see you back, CM!:thumbsup:


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Guitardude- thanks , get that 60P going bud.



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Is it the _same_ 75-P as all of your past aquascapes?
> 
> And great to see you back, CM!:thumbsup:


yeah it's good to be back. same exact tank, all the time.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey, welcome back! Beautiful setup!

You're going to make us all wait like 9 mos for the next FTS, though, aren't you... :icon_evil


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> Hey, welcome back! Beautiful setup!
> 
> You're going to make us all wait like 9 mos for the next FTS, though, aren't you... :icon_evil


thanks!

lol this time I'll try and be dilligent with the updates... or maybe I won't. hehe


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

_Finally!_

Nice layout - plenty of room to fill in. What are you dosing this with?


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Cool, subscribed!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

church- 



roybot73 said:


> _Finally!_
> 
> Nice layout - plenty of room to fill in. What are you dosing this with?


thanks, I'm looking forward to the needle leaf filling in the most. 1mL K, 1 mL micros, a dash of excel, and 5 drops of green gain and green bacter every two days, after water changes. CO2 at about 3bps. 0 algae so far. NO2 and NH4 both at 0ppm in less than 2 weeks , lucky me.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice job Chris. This layout is alot better then ADA v.II. Its a bit less dramatic and balances the hardscape a bit more to let the plants grow in.

The only thing I don't like is the needle lead stalks mounted up high on the DW on the far left and the far right. They just look out of place and there is no undergrowth to blend them in. But I have no idea what your vision is here for a final planted setup, so I guess time will tell on that.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> Nice job Chris. This layout is alot better then ADA v.II. Its a bit less dramatic and balances the hardscape a bit more to let the plants grow in.
> 
> The only thing I don't like is the needle lead stalks mounted up high on the DW on the far left and the far right. They just look out of place and there is no undergrowth to blend them in. But I have no idea what your vision is here for a final planted setup, so I guess time will tell on that.


thanks Glenn. that's my only worry as well. I'm going to try and angle them down and hit them with a lot of light once things stabalize to get them to grow towards the front pane, instead of going up. I kinda want them to pop at you, if it doesn't work I'll be removing them.

Photoperiod was 5 hours 30 minutes yesterday to transition into today, which will be 6. the light has been moved down an inch every 2 days and is now where I want it at 12". I'm thinking I won't have to replant the HC as what's there is responding kindly to the higher light already. Plus I'd like the carpet to take a while so the ferns have time to really fill and become larger. They're pretty skimpy rhizomes so they need to bush up a bit.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Far too long without an update, my friend...


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

will update soon, the tanks is going well actually


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

holy sh*t, havent seen you in ages. how r u?

btw, we all know what happens when u say u will update soon: sometime in the next 6 monthes.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l like your choice of plants. can't wait to see how they grow out in this tank.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks good  Wanna see more pictures


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It's only been 3 mos since the last pics... I think we've got another 6 mos to wait. [<< ducks and runs :flick:]


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, the hardscape is awesome. I can't wait to see how the HC fills in, I l-o-v-e HC. I think that's my current favorite tank. Just wish I could see more...

Oh yeah, subscribed.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I saw it in person the other night. Looked good. HC needs to even out. Has good growth going everywhere else.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> I saw it in person the other night. Looked good. HC needs to even out. Has good growth going everywhere else.


 You should have taken your camera with you. Missed an opportunity there. Who knows when we'll get more pics now. lol, just kidding.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

CmLaracy said:


> will update soon, the tanks is going well actually


...how soon are we looking at here??? c'mon update this thing already!!!


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Love the scape. Can't wait to see the plants grown in.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Say what? How did I miss the third iteration of this tank until now?
Would love some update pictures


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ditto.*

Ditto.....


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry I never updated this, it came out ok, not stellar but not bad. I'll try and dig up some old photos when I get back to my dorm. Had to tear it down cause theres no way I could maintain a tank at NYU and still keep my grades up. I'll be back to this hobby eventually. Thanks for all the past support on all my scapes and ideas. Take care!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

So I've been kicking myself for months now. My macbook turned into a lemon so I had apple give me a new one for free lol. I didnt want to transfer the whole HD contents over to the new one incase the "Lemon" was coming from a software glitch. So I just compiled everything I wanted to keep on an external HD and xfer'd it over at the genius bar myself. I FORGOT MY PHOTO ALBUM. I was too distracted with my 450gb itunes library. I'm soooo mad, the pics of this tank filled in are gone for good. Only people who know what it looked like are me and Glenn (Gatekeeper). Sorry to disappoint


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

LMAO! Well, it looked good when I saw it, but man that was months ago. You home yet?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Gatekeeper said:


> LMAO! Well, it looked good when I saw it, but man that was months ago. You home yet?


Just got home. Tore a tendon in my elbow the other day, quickly becoming a lefty. To make matters worse my summer job is as a tennis pro at a camp. Hopefully I can learn to teach tennis lefty or I'm screwed, just bought a car I'm flat broke. Actualy $700 in debt.

Yeah at one point this tank looked good, the hardscape was always better than the plant scape though; they started out rough so when they really got going it was all a little uneven, you probably remember that.

Been playing guitar for a couple years, here's my new obsession, along with my car lol, girlfriend has been keeping me pretty busy as well 

Hows the house/fam/tanks?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

CmLaracy said:


> Just got home. Tore a tendon in my elbow the other day, quickly becoming a lefty. To make matters worse my summer job is as a tennis pro at a camp. Hopefully I can learn to teach tennis lefty or I'm screwed, just bought a car I'm flat broke. Actualy $700 in debt.
> 
> Yeah at one point this tank looked good, the hardscape was always better than the plant scape though; they started out rough so when they really got going it was all a little uneven, you probably remember that.
> 
> Hows the house/fam/tanks?


Thats sucks kid! what kind of wheels did you get? 

Hardscapes always tend to look good! Your first scape was the best yet, IMO. You intentions on the second were good, but I think you struggle with that MH fixture. T5 did better for you.

House - good. Fam - Relly good (kids are getting too freaking big), tanks... kicking. Literally just setup my ebb and flow the other day and thought of you! Funny!

So, are you getting this tank back up and running or what??!! Little summer project? Something easy?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Gatekeeper said:


> Thats sucks kid! what kind of wheels did you get?
> 
> Hardscapes always tend to look good! Your first scape was the best yet, IMO. You intentions on the second were good, but I think you struggle with that MH fixture. T5 did better for you.
> 
> ...


Got a 2009 V6 2-door Accord in Black, all the options. Some idiot spec'd it out with every available option as a lease car and couldn't afford the payments, had it repo'd before he could put anything more than 15k miles on it. I got it for a STEAL. Slick car for the price, the V6 really makes it move, and in black with the 2-door style its about as cool looking as a Honda can get. 

The 18" alloys the guy spec'd into it give it some style too. My sister has an 07 Accord with the straight 4 and it's a dog. The straight 4 is 2.4Liters and has 150 horses, the V6 is 3.5Liters and 270 horses. Big difference in a car that size.

Glad to hear all is stellar over there, must be fun to watch the kids grow! I always envied those emmersed automated setups you had running, those anubias were the nicest I'd ever seen. I'll be sure to check out your new one.

I was considering getting another scape going until I spent literally every dime I had to my name on the car/guitar/and amplifier (edited that in to the post after you quoted). I'm flat broke and only have one useable arm, not even my dominant arm, so a tank is really out of the question. Next summer for sure.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Yo so I think I'm back in the game. I have 4 days at home and 3 days at school so I'm thinking thats enough time at home for a scape as long as my parents aren't retarded and can do simple maintenance tasks.

I'm thinking something very simple. Whole ton of Seiryu, like bankrupt Seiryu. Work on the hardscape for a few weeks until it's as good as I can get it, then fill it with HC and only HC. Might even do a dry startup for convenience.

Right now I'm inquiring Aqua Forest on how many lbs. of Seiryu I'm going to need. They sell minimum 15lbs orders, which is $60. I'm thinking 45 or 60 lbs but I won't pull any triggers until they shoot me their advice. Was planning on getting everything from them all in one order but they're out of the AS I need so I'm probably going to have to get it from ADGShop. Any thoughts? Especially on how much seiryu I'm going to need, I'm looking to do something like this with the hardscape and let the HC crawl everywhere.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Chris! Dude!

I may go in on the stone with you! Let me know when/if you order!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Gatekeeper said:


> Chris! Dude!
> 
> I may go in on the stone with you! Let me know when/if you order!


I was counting how long it'd take you to respond! LOL

That would be a great way to cut shipping costs and get a better variety, as soon and George Lo gets back to me I'll let you know.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok so it doesn't look like this will be happening any time soon, bot ADGShop and Aquaforest are out of Aquasoil. One local fish place SOMETIMES has it but that's a long shot, I'll have to go check it out when I get back from school friday.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

ADG is out of Aquasoil too. I started saving my AS since it is becoming harder to come by. . Anyway, look forward to your new scape!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm thinking of working with gatekeeper to make a nutrient mud with some powersand under it to help avoid anaerobic conditions. It's going to be a short lived tank, Iwagumi...bought 60lbs Seiryu and I'm probably going to use solely HC, but if the back of the scape calls for it maybe some short hairgrass.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Never mind, just ordered 2x9L AS powder and 1x3L power and 2L Powersand Special S. 60Lbs Seiryu Stone, grean bacter, brighty K, and green brighty. I'm nervous that that much powder will cause anaerobic conditions... but thats what the powersand is for. I'll make sure there's good flow.

Looks like v.IV is coming. Give it 2 weeks.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

So all 3 orders will be here on monday. The stones, the soil, and the filter media. All of it cost too much this hobby is ridiculous... Even the filter media cause I love purigen and bought 3 bags to put at the very top of my XP3 for some polishing. then 6 micro pads, 2 30 pads, 2 20 pads, and BIO RIO. Cost me upwards of $70 to fill my filter. I should fill it with bottled water just to make things more stupid.

I'm embarrassed to say how much I spent on rocks... sigh

Be on the lookout for the v.IV journal on moday/tuesday.

Hey glenn I know you'll read this, got any short hair grass/HC you need to get rid of before I go to the fishy store? lol


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

you pulled the trigger to fast for me kid! Didn't give me time.

I have no grass. We have a meeting at my place on Saturday though if you want to come.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Gatekeeper said:


> you pulled the trigger to fast for me kid! Didn't give me time.
> 
> I have no grass. We have a meeting at my place on Saturday though if you want to come.


oh damn what time I could get all the plants I need there and some new ideas. plus it's 5 minutes away haha. no but I actually want to see your tanks


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Noon. Jump on NJAGC for more info.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

ugh I have a doc appointment at either 12 or 1 I have to find out which then I'll let ya know. 

oh and everything but the rocks are getting here Monday, I guess the rocks were to heavy for the boys in brown so they're arriving Wednesday.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Just to get myself pumped up I'm posting a pic of my first ever scape at it's last days. I was 15 then, I'm 19 now. So I really need to out do this tank or I'm going to be disappointed.










Hmm, where are my lily's... I guess they got too dirty lol


----------



## 75 gallon (Dec 19, 2011)

OK i know this sounds dumb.... what is hc i know i have heard of it before and i know it is a abbreviation, but what is the full name i am wanting to get some for my tank. Thanks!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

75 gallon said:


> OK i know this sounds dumb.... what is hc i know i have heard of it before and i know it is a abbreviation, but what is the full name i am wanting to get some for my tank. Thanks!


Hemianthus callitrichoides 

This tank looks great, any updates?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Bahugo said:


> Hemianthus callitrichoides
> 
> This tank looks great, any updates?


check my signature for the fourth version, just posted a shot last night. might be getting a school of fish for it finally today.


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

U might have listed it but I'm not reading right now I'm just looken to get some
inspiration for the big rescape on my cust 70gal it needs it. Anyway I just wanted to know what size hydor powerhead that is?



CmLaracy said:


> Hello everyone, this is my third scape with this tank, and I'm hoping it'll be the best roud:
> 
> I think it's about 9-10 days in, haven't been keeping track. The tank is a 75P and I'm using a 150w MH with an ADA bulb. You can find all the other specs in past journals (in signature), or you can just ask.
> 
> ...


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

CmLaracy said:


> Just to get myself pumped up I'm posting a pic of my first ever scape at it's last days. I was 15 then, I'm 19 now. So I really need to out do this tank or I'm going to be disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice jumbo hair grass, I would love some of that.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Old thread, I know, but did you ever redo this tank?

<<...and I'm slightly slow...found it in your signature...>>>


----------

